# Seed Deals



## nathanhrnicek (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey members,

I wanted to let all of you know that I have some incredible deals remaining on alfalfa, as well as corn, soybeans, and corn silage. These deals are almost too good to be true. Give me a call at (219) 863-6828 or you can email me directly at [email protected]. Thank you for your time, have a great day!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If they are that incredible, you need to post them for all to see.

Regards, Mike


----------



## nathanhrnicek (Mar 6, 2013)

Mike,

I don't disagree with you, but I am not allowed to do so due to the fact that I would not be able to honor the deal for every user on this website. I cannot honor the same deal for someone 500 miles away that I can who is in the same county as me. I also do not have the authority to tell a rep in your area that he has to honor a program or price that I am offering. What I can say is, I have had many growers surprised by my aggressive marketing program this year, and I would be happy to discuss it in a more private setting. If you would like more information, feel free to contact me. Thank you for your reply!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

nathanhrnicek said:


> Mike,
> 
> I don't disagree with you, but I am not allowed to do so due to the fact that I would not be able to honor the deal for every user on this website. I cannot honor the same deal for someone 500 miles away that I can who is in the same county as me. I also do not have the authority to tell a rep in your area that he has to honor a program or price that I am offering. What I can say is, I have had many growers surprised by my aggressive marketing program this year, and I would be happy to discuss it in a more private setting. If you would like more information, feel free to contact me. Thank you for your reply!


I suppose that's fair enough.....but you started out in your post with "I wanted to let ALL of you know".....ALL is just that....everyone on this site. Most of the fellas on this site have been "around the block" more than once and we like to see things first hand instead of the old line of "give me a call". This is not intended with disrespect....just factual and fair dealings with the folks on this site.

Regards, Mike


----------



## nathanhrnicek (Mar 6, 2013)

Vol said:


> I suppose that's fair enough.....but you started out in your post with "I wanted to let ALL of you know".....ALL is just that....everyone on this site. Most of the fellas on this site have been "around the block" more than once and we like to see things first hand instead of the old line of "give me a call". This is not intended with disrespect....just factual and fair dealings with the folks on this site.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Mike,

Thank you for the critique. I believe that I understand what you are saying. I will try to be more careful when choosing my words in the future to only portray to my audience. Let me ask you this, just for the use of my own self improvement, when a new salesman shows up to your place, do you want that person to just tell you the deal right away, or try to get to know you and your operation first without necassarily presenting their products? Personally, I try to get to know a guy first, so I can better understand what he may need, then be able to package the best mix of products and prices. Is that a reasonable approach, or am I out of touch with what growers like yourself are looking for? These questions are not meant to challenge you in anyway, I just like getting feedback as to how I can improve.

Thank you,

Nathan


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nathan, thanks for the inquiry. Today, for the most part, Ag people are more educated than ever before due to the incredible amount of information available to them via media, internet, etc. Many of us prefer to investigate and educate ourselves with the internet. Sales people are just that.....trying to present their product in the best light.....which is understandable. In the last ten years with the healthy crop market everybody and their brother are trying to get a piece of the pie, which is also understandable. BUT, that brings in a incredible load of thieves and crooks and salespeople promising the sky and delivering much less. Most of these fellas on this site are well acquainted with seed and varieties. If not, they are certainly capable of reading information for themselves and making decisions on their own or with the advice of friends, neighbors or relatives (whom they can trust) about the positive and negatives of different types. Whenever I see a product that does not list the price and includes "call for pricing".....I don't. If it is the best price around, why don't they print it? I read as well as I hear....well actually I read better now.... As the younger generation is so fond of saying..."it is a new age"....which I understand.....and that includes for agricultural folks too. Being forthright is the best policy with most Agfolk....and when you say "give me a call".....well it comes across as not so forthright.

Best Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree with Mike. I dislike the call for pricing or information knowing I'm going to get a sales talk. For example I'm going to buy some Teff this year to plant if the irrigation water is adequate. I already know the variety I want from my internet research. The 3 seed sales guys I've called here say they have Teff seed, but have no idea what variety they are even selling. And one tried to convince me I should raise rye grass instead. So I will probably call Cy here from this site to order some from him in a couple weeks. If I could order it online like amazon.com or something I would do that rather then call anyone. I sell real estate as well and maybe I'm not the best at it because I don't apply sales tactics. I tell people this is what you can expect of me. This is the price you can expect to pay or sell for. I'm sure it doesn't work for some people though. I do kind of enjoy the sales part of buying a car though I don't like it with farm equipment.


----------



## nathanhrnicek (Mar 6, 2013)

Great responses guys! So, if I am hearing you correctly, it would be easier for you guys, to just have the price, because you don't necessairly rely on the sales guy for too much other than the price and maybe getting the seed? So, if I threw a price of say $165 per bag for corn, for any grain corn hybrid in my lineup, what would the thoughts be? What other information would you want? Does that price get your attention? Marc, how does that compare to Colorado? (I used to live right on the border, just 10 miles into Nebraska.) Mike, how does that compare with Tennessee? Thanks for your input guys.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Nathan, Once you throw that price out, the next thing that I would want to know is the brand (Dairyland I suppose), maturity, traits,seeds per bag, etc. Most farmers have already purchased their seed unless they did not get part of their order. I bought mine in November. Germ is also a big issue this year. I would suggest that you start earlier this year and give all of the info upfront. Mike


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

"...when a new salesman shows up to your place, do you want that person to just tell you the deal right away, or try to get to know you and your operation first without necassarily presenting their products? Personally, I try to get to know a guy first, so I can better understand what he may need..."

The same goes for the salesman for ME. I want to know his background, how long has he been with the current company, what other credentials he may have. He may have just started with the company, first job, and is merely repeating a "canned" sales pitch he was given. If the sales person has been around awhile they generally don't make lavish claims to a seasoned buyer but quietly present reliable facts. Just my observations over a number of years. Hype don't cut it here!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

nathanhrnicek said:


> Great responses guys! So, if I am hearing you correctly, it would be easier for you guys, to just have the price, because you don't necessairly rely on the sales guy for too much other than the price and maybe getting the seed? So, if I threw a price of say $165 per bag for corn, for any grain corn hybrid in my lineup, what would the thoughts be? What other information would you want? Does that price get your attention? Marc, how does that compare to Colorado? (I used to live right on the border, just 10 miles into Nebraska.) Mike, how does that compare with Tennessee? Thanks for your input guys.


I wouldn't know about the price of a bag of corn. We haven't planted or even priced corn seed in years. .


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Seed deals,trips,freebies,etc all tick me off.Just have a fair price for all.Free crap you pay for anyway.I'll buy my own trips and jackets.Alot of this stuff is aimed at larger producers anyway.Mega farmers like Stamp Farms gets a heck of a deal on seed where the little guy pays full price.The mega farmer in turn bids more for rent because his inputs are lower per bag/acre.Kinda funny Stamp turns around and files bankruptcy on the seed co that was prly beating down his door to get his business and driving by the little guys.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

I much prefer an online storefront, with prices upfront, and any applicable discounting for bulk purchases, where I can simply select what I want, put in the shipping address, and hit order.
I have a full time job, as well as being a farmer, so most of my shopping / research is done after dinner late in the evening. Salesmen showing up on my door rattling off the speech they learned in a DVD presentation a week ago only wastes what precious little time I have to get it done...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok Nathan....I think you get the picture...you have entered the no B.S. zone....your welcome to stay and adapt!









Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

askinner said:


> I much prefer an online storefront, with prices upfront, and any applicable discounting for bulk purchases, where I can simply select what I want, put in the shipping address, and hit order.
> I have a full time job, as well as being a farmer, so most of my shopping / research is done after dinner late in the evening. Salesmen showing up on my door rattling off the speech they learned in a DVD presentation a week ago only wastes what precious little time I have to get it done...


It probably depends on the farmer buying seeds these days. Those of us on this forum and other farm type forums probably prefer online research, buying things online, and up front pricing. Chances are online research of something is how most of us got to haytalk.com anyways. I know it was the reason for me. But other generations of farmers that never venture near a computer appreciate talking about it in person or on the phone, read paper brochures and other older marketing methods. So it's important to know your target market and adjust for that.


----------



## nathanhrnicek (Mar 6, 2013)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Nathan, Once you throw that price out, the next thing that I would want to know is the brand (Dairyland I suppose), maturity, traits,seeds per bag, etc. Most farmers have already purchased their seed unless they did not get part of their order. I bought mine in November. Germ is also a big issue this year. I would suggest that you start earlier this year and give all of the info upfront. Mike


I definitely agree with you Mike, next year I will get started earlier. I only came on with Dairyland a couple of months ago, and just recently found this site. Maturity ranges all the way from short 90 day up to 115 day, seeds per bag is 80,000. Anyways, once again thank you for your input, best of luck this year. Thank you for helping to feed the world.


----------

